# Stuffed Bell Peppers



## jlloyd99 (Feb 24, 2006)

I was feeding my bad habbits today and started recipe searching.  Good thing I did because I found a great recipe that I havn't used in years and I want to share it with ya'll.  It's stuffed bell peppers and they make a great side dish or even a main dish if your eating light.  There are a couple variations and this one has been adapted over the years from one my Mom used in the Betty Crocker Cookbook.  I usually do these in the stove but they would be wonderful done on the smoker or even the grill.

First smoke a fatty or a roll of Hamburger (if you want you can just brown this in a skillet.)  While sausage/hamburger is smoking/browning cook enough rice for 1 serving per person (I use minute rice).  Once rice and meat are done combine them together in a large bowl and add 1 onion diced, and enough pasta or pizza sauce to coat everything.  You could also use plain tomato sauce but I would add some extra spices as it would be a bit bland.  Then core out your bell pepper and stuff with the filling.  Put back in the smoker or your oven untill the pepper is fork tender but not mushy.  I like to add a little pepper or montery jack cheese the last 10 min. or so and take them out when the cheese is nice a bubbly.


----------



## markeli (Feb 24, 2006)

that is about the same recipe I used last weekend with ribs and fatties and bratts in the smoker and they were awesome.


----------



## johnnyreb (Feb 26, 2006)

MAN that sounds GOOD!!!


----------



## burksmoke (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey those do sound great!  My mom has been cooking these for me for years.  She adds some corn and mushrooms also.  Thanks for reminding me of these I never thought about smoking the meat.


----------

